# The Kwame Brown watch



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Kwame Brown has been suspended for the remainder of the off season.

He is a RFA but obviously on the outs with his team.

Cap space is something the Wizards are interested in along with a pick. Its a shame that the Lakers don't have that kind of flexability.

They could absorb the deal in a sign and trade and deal the pick (obviously not if they win the lottery) to give the Wizards much needed cap relief for resigning Hughes.

That would address the need for a young athletic and talented big man for a reasonable price.

Alas, Brian Grant and Odom's long term gaurunteed deals make such a move impossible.

Mores the pity.

Kwame would have been a GREAT addition!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame would not have been a GREAT addition. Just what I think tho!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kwame will not be getting more than the MLE, especially after this fiasco, so we will not have to try and get him through a sign and trade. I'd approve of going after him.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

id give him league mini. at most


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Can someone please fill me in on what happened with Kwame?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

He bailed on his team during the playoffs due to lack of playing time in game three of their series against the bulls (incidently the guy that played big min instead of him was HUGE in game 3.)

He said he was sick and skipped practices and game 4.

Wizards suspended him for the rest of the year.

They will keep the rights to match whatever offer he signs as well as the right to do a sign and trade.

They want cap space and a pick.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Why would anyone want this loser?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I know I have flip-flopped on Kwame, but I for sure do not want him. Phil can bring the best out of a lot of players, but I don't think this kid is one of them. He has the mentality of a twelve year old. I guess he could be Phil's Stacey King if you insist on bringing him over here.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Screw Kwame. It he's going to ***** about not getting playing time and bail out on his team during the playoffs I want nothing to do with him. I understand his value will now be at an all time low because of this incident but he's not even good enough to be worth all the headaches he can cause with his attitude problems.

He probably is being underutilized in Washington but he should've kept working hard and been ready when called upon, especially when you consider he could leave and go almost anywhere he wanted at the end of this year. Even if he is restricted if he asks not to be matched I'm sure the organization would oblige.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Why would anyone want this loser?


GMs and coaches believe they can help him reach his "potential". Also he is 23 years old and 7'-0" tall.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kwame going to the Lakers is the wrong team, because he also will not see the ball enough. Going to a team like Atlanta (where expectations are low) or New Jersey/New York, where they need a guy in the middle with guys who at least would prefer to pass it into the interior and help his gain his confidence, is the way to go.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ralaw said:


> GMs and coaches believe they can help him reach his "potential". Also he is 23 years old snd 7'-0" tall.


For the tight price, i would like to have him aboard the Lakeshow.

I'm not ready to give up on him, although he sure seems to be a imature basketcase... He is so naturally gifted that i sometimes have thoughts off him romaing the paint, rebounding and swatting shots all night long for the Lakers...

Still, he carries so much luggage than i would only offer him something like the MLE...


----------



## mostwanted (Apr 29, 2005)

Kwame Brown would have been a great edition for who? The dude quit on his team. Billion Dollar talent with absolutley no work ethic, no will and to top off he is a quitter. I'd rather watch Odom get beat up for another season at the 4. And then on top of that LA would have to include draft picks.

Nah I'll pass.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I'll take him. 7 foot, athletic big man, still really really young.

You have to remember the guy is still basically a rookie is his mentality and his age. Guys like this need a good team and good coach and then they can become effective. Lakers would not hurt the team by taking this guy. How can they get any worse then this year? He is still so young and 7 foot. How many athletic 7 footers are in the league? The guy could be utilized with Kobe as the new 1-2 punch.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

What the man needs is motivation!! From the sounds of it he's pretty sick & tired of playing at Washington and i think it all started when MJ was making his comeback. I've read or heard that not sure which, but MJ used to call him out and talk down to him in front of teammates in the locker room, i guess that's what started it all. He really needs to go to another team and just prove to the people in Washington that he is a very skilled player, but if the Lakers do pick him up , you wont hear me complaining if they gottem for the right price!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I would be frustrated as well playing with Arenas, Hughes, and Jamison but you can't just bail on your team when they need you. This kid still has alot of growing up to do. I don't want to spend our MLE on a guy that we need to babysit. I'd much rather make a play for Dalembert or Magloire. They might not be as talented as Kwame but they're a heck of alot more mature.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im curious, does anyone have a list of who came out that year


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

He's an interesting guy. There are a lot of incidents where a guy with "baggage" goes to another team, and then he suddenly becomes a model citizen. A lot of times supposed baggage has more to do with environment. That said, I'd rather see us spend the exceptions on people who can contribute immediately as opposed to a project.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There are also a lot of incidents where the newborn model citizen reverts to his old ways.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

ClayVTrainum said:


> He's an interesting guy. There are a lot of incidents where a guy with "baggage" goes to another team, and then he suddenly becomes a model citizen. A lot of times supposed baggage has more to do with environment. That said, I'd rather see us spend the exceptions on people who can contribute immediately as opposed to a project.


I would actually consider Kwame a guy who is capable of contributing immediately. Not a project, unless you're talkin' about his maturity which still seem to be lacking.



SoCalfan21 said:


> im curious, does anyone have a list of who came out that year


http://www.nba.com/draft2001/draft_board.html?nav=TextNavBar


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Kwame would be a good pick-up & shouldn't be too expensive. I doubt the Lakers will land him though honestly


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

If this guy couldn't handle playing in Washington, even if he was playing with (old) MJ there's no way he'd be able to function with all the criticism he'd be getting here in L.A - dude may quit on us in pre-season. And make no mistake about it, he would be criticized unless he was putting up all-star numbers right out of the gate.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

give him 8 dollars and a blockbuster card to play in LA..There settled :boohoo:


----------

